# Dostinex and getting pregnant



## ashknowsbest

I'm just sitting at home wondering if there is anyone out there in the same boat as me. 

I have elevated prolactin (about 50 last time we checked) and so my doctor prescribed me dostinex to lower them. I've been taking it for about 3 weeks now and I'm just wondering if there are any success stories out there where a woman got pregnant after they got her levels under control. 

I don't have any other health issues preventing me from getting pregnant, the only thing they found was the elevated prolactin ... if you have any experience with this or know of anyone who has successfully gotten pregnant after getting their levels under control please let me know ... I would really appreciate it!


----------



## san fran shan

Hi ashknowsbest, I have been TTC for over a year. I do not have elevated prolactin levels, but I do have clear/milky discharge so my doc put me on Cabergoline which is the same as Dostinex. I have been on it for 2 weeks and have been searching for other people's success stories with it. Do you have an update since it has been a few weeks since your post?


----------



## san fran shan

ashknowsbest, I just read your journal and saw the update. I will try to come back to this site and update my progress as it seems there aren't a lot of people with the same experience. I have had all the same tests as you, although I do not have a tumor. But my RE cannot find anything else wrong. My husbands semen tested fine as well. Very frustrating! And my older sister got her BFP on Christmas day. Just adds to all the emotions.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sorry to hear about your problems with the prolactin, it really does suck. I've also been on dostinex it's the non-generic form of cabergoline. I've had a few side effects but as long as I eat a meal when I take it, I'm fine. This Friday will be my 7th week on it and then I go in that next week to get my blood drawn to find out my results. I hope it went down. 

This month when AF came it was different for me. I spotted a few days before AF which I NEVER do and she also stayed for 6 days when normally after 3-4 days she's gone and I've been having a lot less headaches since I've been on the medication. Oh and since my period was longer I'm hoping that maybe I O sooner or something...still waiting to O though so I'll have an update on that in a few days. 

Please keep me updated as I'd love to hear success stories about this! 

Congratulations to your sister! I know it's hard to be happy for people when you're having trouble conceiving yourself. I've been there. I've been trying about like 15 months now and my cousin wasn't even trying and she conceived and I felt jealous and resentful but I just let it go eventually ... you're allowed to be upset and annoyed! The situation sucks but it will happen for your eventually! 

Have you been diagnosed with any other fertility problems ?


----------



## san fran shan

No fertility problems that they can find. HSG was good, hormone levels are good. Even my prolactin levels are normal. Its all so bizarre. After all the googling I have done over the last year, your situation is the one that closest resembles mine. Except I am 31. This is the 1st time I have ever posted on one of these sites! Been TTC for like 13 months. Was on BC for 15 years straight then when I got off BC, my periods came right back. But then they started getting irregular. 25 to 40 day cycles. Then I started spotting for 3 days before I would get cramps. And my periods were really light. I used an OPK one cycle and it never came up positive. But I had blood work done to confirm I ovulated.

My RE 1st put me on bromocriptine back in July but it was to be taken twice a day and it made me feel really crappy. Headaches and really tired. So he said take it vaginally. So I did, and the headaches were better, but then I got a yeast and bacteria infection simultaneously...on the 1st day of my period. Needless to say, I stopped the bromocriptine. Yuck.

I asked my RE one more time today if Cabergoline was right for me since my prolactin levels are normal. He said that it is the only explanation for the milky discharge and it can be produced other ways in the body or something. I had an MRI in 2007 for migraines and there was nothing that came up on that. He also said to take a pregnancy test after cycle day 25 and right before my next dose if it is after cycle day 25 since you need to stop the med if you are pregnant. I read some of the side effects and warnings and they freaked me out. 

We think we will do IUI in April. But my husband works an hour away and it is hard for him to get off work and IUI requires some serious schedule coordinating. It will be really stressful and I really hope we don't have to do it. 

I am luckily able to stay pretty positive. The longer it takes, the more money we will have saved. And I also have a cousin who is pregnant with her 3rd boy and was told after the 1st one that she would probably never be able to get pregnant naturally again. She was diagnosed with cancer during her 2nd pregnancy. And SO many of my friends are having babies. Facebook can be a torture device sometimes with all the happy pregnancy updates!! 

Anyways, I feel like I am rambling. I hate it when I read these posts and then the people never update, so I will make sure that I do...good news or bad!!


----------



## san fran shan

And thanks for the heads up on a potentially heavier period. Mine are pretty light these days. Maybe it means the lining is thickening up and will be a better place for the egg to implant. Mine have been so light I would wonder how it would support an embryo... I will make sure I have lots of tampons on hand! The TWW starts now. I am on day 16 of my cycle. My husband and I did the deed plenty. My period is due around Jan 10th assuming a 29 day cycle... Can't wait to read into every little "pregnancy sign" that happens!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hm .. thats kinda weird that you have no other sign of high prolactin than the milky discharge from the breast ... the weird thing is, I've had none of that. The only reason they found out about my high prolactin was because my OBGYN (after trying for a year) did a blood test and that's one of the hormones she tested and when it came back too high they sent me to the RE) 

I hope being on the medication helps you and you can get it figured out and get preggo! I've only been on it for 7 weeks this Friday like I said and my doctor said after 6 weeks the levels should either be okay or I need to be on a higher dosage. FX'd they're lowered! 

I don't post about pregnancy on facebook because it's so public I would rather people find out when I'm like ... 4 months or so along in my pregnancy ... my close family knows but not people on facebook! Also, yeah some of my friends that are pregnant are on facebook and they're always posting that they're loving pregnancy or they're sick of whatever and it always bothers me!

I'm not starting my TWW for about a week more but I definitely want to keep in touch and see how it goes! 

Oh and you said in your earlier comment about how not a lot of people put information out about this, or it's not so common ... I was told and read that 1 out of 1,000 people have a prolactin problem ... which I find really interesting since a lot of people don't seem to have this problem on this site! 

It's good to see that you are still positive!! Keep it up .. even though I hate this ... they say stress can affect your chances of pregnancy! =D


----------



## san fran shan

I was good for me to read your journal. You have such a great positive attitude. And talking with people in your same boat makes all the difference. Good luck to you too and I look forward to checking in with you and your progress.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks! You too!


----------



## Michelle78

Hi ladies, I was diagnosed with elevated prolactin after being referred to a fertility specialist a little over a year ago. I already had a diagnosis of PCOS at that point (which is why I was sent to the FS in the 1st place), and they found the elevated prolactin levels through the routine bloodwork they run. I was put on dostinex, and started with clomid and IUI. I had been on clomid prior to being sent to the FS, and I had no success with it. I got pregnant twice with the dostinex, clomid, IUI combo, but had 2 early miscarriages (which they attributed to the PCOS and not the prolactin issue). DH and I took a break from IUI and during a cycle that I was just on dostinex and clomid, I got pregnant with twins. I am now almost 18 weeks along :thumbup:

I had not heard of very many women with the prolactin issue either, so I just wanted to give you a success story. It seems for me the dostinex is what made the difference, as I had no luck at all until starting it despite being on clomid. Best of luck and :dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks so much for sharing your story! It drives me crazy that there aren't many women on this site who seem to have this problem. (I mean I'd rather them not have a problem, but our support system is limited!) That's GREAT that you were able to conceive without IUI and that it was twins! I haven't been diagnosed with anything except the prolactin problem and they've run almost every test so ... I'm really hoping that once my prolactin is under control I'll be able to conceive! 

Congratulations on your pregnancy and thanks again for sharing! 


Oh one more thing ? How were the side effects on the clomid and dostinex put together? And what dosage of dostinex and clomid were you taking? Oh and are you still on the dostinex or no because you're now preggo? Sorry for the numerous questions!


----------



## san fran shan

Hi Michelle78, thank you so much for sharing your success story! Congrats on your twins! So exciting! I have similar questions as Ashknowsbest regarding dosage and what you were instructed to do with the dostinex once you confirmed the pregnancy.


----------



## Michelle78

I can't remember the exact dose, I think I have the bottle at home, so I will check and update you. I know that I was taking half a pill twice a week, so I would take them on Mondays and Thursdays. Once I got the positive pregnancy test, I stopped taking it. I did not have any side effects at all from taking the dostinex and clomid together. After being sent to the FS, I started with 50 mg of clomid. I did get pregnant on the 2nd cycle of 50 mg of clomid and IUI, but miscarried. Once we started TTC again after the m/c we went to 100 mg of clomid and IUI, and I had a chemical pregnancy with the 1st cycle of that. The very next month I took just the 100 mg of clomid (no IUI) and that is when we conceived the twins.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Michelle, if you dont mind I had one more question.

How long were you on the dostinex before you were able to conceive?


----------



## Michelle78

I don't mind the questions at all! LTTC is so frustrating (we tried for a year before being sent to the FS and then it took almost another year after that to get the twins), so I don't mind sharing my experience with other people if it will be the slightest bit of help. 

I started on the dostinex in November 2010, my 1st clomid and IUI cycle was in December 2010 (which did not work) and I got pregnant for the first time with the 2nd cycle in February 2011.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm almost in the exact same boat as you, minus the PCOS. I had been trying for a year before my OBGYN would give me the referral to the fertility specialist! And now we've been going there since September so as of today it's been about 3 months since going to the FS and thank god they already think they know what the problem is! 

Hm ... that's a long time, I would be going crazy!


----------



## san fran shan

I am the same too. Minus the PCOS as well. Heck, I don't even have elevated prolactin. But my RE assured me the Cabergoline would solve the breast discharge and irregular period problem...I think I will use it for 3 cycles before taking the next step. At this point I think I would want to try IUI once before using chlomid, then start on that. It will be a nightmare coordinating schedules for IUI.


----------



## ashknowsbest

So wait michelle, it took you about 3 months to conceive ... and that was with dostinex and clomid, but no IUI ? 

san fran shan - I agree with doing the IUI first but the scheduling sucks! My OH works for google and travels to NYC from NJ everyday so god forbid we ever have to do IUI .... scheduling is going to suck! But hopefully it won't even get to that point.


----------



## san fran shan

Yeah, my husband commutes an hour and 20 minutes each way South from San Francisco, and I work 30 minutes north of SF. So we are very far apart during the day. Hopefully neither of us have to do it! I mean, if it was guaranteed to work, I'd do it right now. But doing all that for a 20% or whatever success rate will frustrate me! And that TWW will be even worse!! 

Odd thing happened today. Went to the restroom, and there was brownish, small amount of discharge when I wiped. Today is CD 18. This actually happened last cycle before I was on the Cabergoline, but it was red...and just one time. Now this is the 2nd cycle it has happened. I haven't gone to the bathroom again yet to see if there is more. Prior to this, I have never had mid-cycle spotting. Last month I googled the crap out of implantation bleeding. But since I was not pregnant, I know that wasn't it. Still just have to wait and see what happens...Like I have 13 other times!!


----------



## san fran shan

I found this support group on babycenter.com
https://community.babycenter.com/groups/a6649165/high_prolactin_all_fertility_support_group

There seems to be a lot of women with prolactin problems, tumors, same meds, etc... We had talked about how there doesn't seem to be a lot of women with our same problem and I found this and have been reading the posts for hours! Just thought I would share.


----------



## san fran shan

Just wanted to update in case anyone is reading. I am not pregnant this cycle. I spotted for 3 days, then my period started yesterday. It is heavier than previous cycles with one very large clot...it kind of freaked me out. But a 26 day cycle is good I suppose. Today I took my 4th dose of cabergoline. Here goes another cycle. The discharge has not disappeared yet.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sorry you had a weird period this month!!! But 26 days that's good!! My prolactin is at 1.6 and I think I may be pregnant this time around. FX'd!


----------



## RainAngel

Ooh, gonna stalk this thread! My doc thinks i have high prolactin levels. Eek!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Stalk away :) the good news is my doctor told me if you're going to have a fertility problem prolactin is one of the easiest to fix !!! :)


----------



## RainAngel

the doc has me on metformin for PCOS (but the script says PCO!), and she said they need to check my prolactin levels. im so hoping its an easy fix! this is year *SEVEN*!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well good luck and welcome to the thread. :)


----------



## RainAngel

thanks! 

just curious, but do you know what "good numbers" are for prolactin levels?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Between 2-25 :)


----------



## RainAngel

ok, thanks! all this has me kinda freaked out, and I have no idea what's good, what's bad and what's fixable.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well even if your levels are in the 100's it's fixable with a tiny pill called dostinex. Another name for it is cabergoline. There's another medication for it called bromo something but I'm on dostinex. If your levels are hight they might want to do an MRI of your brain to see if you have an adenoma on your pituitary gland causing the high prolactin. They're always benign and no cause for concern really since they're treated with meds and are pretty common. I believe I read on a medical site that 1 out of 1000 people have them. 

You shouldn't worry too much although I know it's hard!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and sometimes there isn't an adenoma present you just have high prolactin for some reason they're not sure of and the meds will fix it. :)


----------



## RainAngel

yeah, its really hard not to worry. i have an ultrasound on the 23rd, and with the results of my last one, its scary. my doctor said they need to check my thyroid and my prolactin levels. All greek to me, and all kinda terrifying! i havent seen many women on here with prolactin problems (but i just gave in and moved to LTTTC not long ago.)


----------



## san fran shan

Ash - that is great news about your new test result!! What was your level before starting meds? I know its in your journal, but easier to just ask again. Are you taking your meds once or twice a week? And so exciting this might be your month! When will you test? What are your symptoms? I am thinking happy thoughts for you!! 

Hi RainAngel, welcome to the discussion! Good luck with your tests. Keep us posted.

So, my prolactin levels were tested back in March 2011. My level was 10 and Kaiser (my medical provider) says normal is 3-30. I have not been re-tested since I started meds. I tried bromocriptine 1st and I found the side effects unbearable. Cabergoline is much more tolerable....for me at least! 

I was thinking about wanting to do IUI this month, but my RE said the cabergoline takes about 3 months to work. So it might be pointless to do IUI before it has had time to kick in.


----------



## ashknowsbest

san fran shan - My level before starting the meds was 50 not fasting and 35 fasting ... so it was a good amount over the normal range! I have only been on it for 8 weeks and it's already down to 1.6, so cabergoline definitely works and I totally agree that it's tolerable. I took it once without eating and I got a headache and just felt really foggy the next day because I always take it at night but if I eat with it and take it at night I never get side effects! I take .25mg once a week, on Friday nights! It's such a small dose because my adenoma is only 2mm! I hope this is my month too and I'll be testing on Friday. The only symptoms I'm having are sore boobs and nipples, very emotional and I had cramping all day yesterday and a little bit on and off today but I get those symptoms when AF is coming too! The only thing that's really different this month is my chart! 

If your prolactin levels were 10 why are you on the meds? That's a great number! And yeah your RE is right, you should be on it for at least 6 weeks to see any great results. That's why my RE started me on dostinex and told me to come back in 6-8 weeks to get retested!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Rainangel - I've been in LTTC since I hit the year mark .... It's normal. It really shouldn't take a year to conceive ... especially since (I don't know your situation) but other than my prolactin I'm a normal 23 year old with no health problems! But we're happy to have you in here, I started this thread mainly because I also couldn't find anyone else with this problem ... so I figured if I start this and people type prolactin in the search bar that they would be able to find us and we could start a group just for us girls with prolactin issues! it's nice to have other people who are suffering through the same stuff!


----------



## san fran shan

Ash - that sounds very promising!! Fingers crossed for you! Is Friday the earliest you can test? When is your period due?

I wondered the same thing about why I was put on meds if my level is normal. I can't remember if I was fasting for that blood test or not. So maybe my level fluctuates???? Anyways, I have nipple discharge (clear, milky). Not a lot. Only if stimulated. Kaiser has a feature where you can email your doc with questions. I emailed and asked why I should be on cabergoline if my levels are in the acceptable range. Here is is response:

"I can't think of anything else that would cause breast discharge and irregular cycles other than your body responding to high levels of prolactin. What is happening in the case where your prolactin level on blood testing is "normal", reflects that prolactin made by your body comes in many different forms, only some of which are detected on our test. Still, the cabergoline will decrease the amount of prolactin being produced and help with conception and normalizing your cycle."

Since he is the expert, I will follow doc's orders.


----------



## ashknowsbest

It does sounds promising but I've been let down by good looking symptoms before! Uhm, my period is due Friday and I don't want to test until I miss my period because I would hate to get a BFN ... 

Oh and about your doctor, that does make sense! I've heard that sometimes people will have okay prolactin but have the leaky discharge and not ovulate .... so it's a good thing you're on the meds and hopefully they can get everything under control! Also, prolactin does fluctuate a lot!


----------



## RainAngel

san fran shan said:


> Ash - that is great news about your new test result!! What was your level before starting meds? I know its in your journal, but easier to just ask again. Are you taking your meds once or twice a week? And so exciting this might be your month! When will you test? What are your symptoms? I am thinking happy thoughts for you!!
> 
> Hi RainAngel, welcome to the discussion! Good luck with your tests. Keep us posted.
> 
> So, my prolactin levels were tested back in March 2011. My level was 10 and Kaiser (my medical provider) says normal is 3-30. I have not been re-tested since I started meds. I tried bromocriptine 1st and I found the side effects unbearable. Cabergoline is much more tolerable....for me at least!
> 
> I was thinking about wanting to do IUI this month, but my RE said the cabergoline takes about 3 months to work. So it might be pointless to do IUI before it has had time to kick in.


:hi: i will as i find out stuff. 13 days to u/s!


----------



## RainAngel

ashknowsbest said:


> Rainangel - I've been in LTTC since I hit the year mark .... It's normal. It really shouldn't take a year to conceive ... especially since (I don't know your situation) but other than my prolactin I'm a normal 23 year old with no health problems! But we're happy to have you in here, I started this thread mainly because I also couldn't find anyone else with this problem ... so I figured if I start this and people type prolactin in the search bar that they would be able to find us and we could start a group just for us girls with prolactin issues! it's nice to have other people who are suffering through the same stuff!

it took me 5 years to get my BFP. i lost it not too long after it. i didnt think much about health problems, etc. 

yeah, its nice to find others who have problems with this stuff like others. i wont say like me, since i dunno if i have it yet or not.


----------



## san fran shan

Update: I am charting my temp this month for the 1st time ever. I also bought preseed and I am using an OPK. I started the OPK on cycle day 9. Today is cycle day 10. I really hate how scientific this is becoming!! So not how I pictured it. Oh well.


----------



## san fran shan

Another update: I got a positive OPK on CD 15. I was starting to wonder if I even ovulated so that was a great sign!! I have been taking my temp daily and it rose a lot this morning (CD17). All good signs. And lots of BD-ing. Some people say every day is too much...but my husband doesn't have a sperm problem so I think daily is OK. Now its the TWW again. You would think I would be a pro at this. But IT SUCKS!!! Not much planned for the next two weeks. But I should know by Superbowl Sunday if I can drink or not. UUGHHHH!! I hate this part. My older sis had her 8 week appt today and her ultrasound is in 2 weeks. Looking forward to hearing that all is ok with her pregnancy.


----------



## RainAngel

fx'd for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Good luck san fran! When is super bowl sunday anyways? I know I'm kind of embarrassed to ask that question but I just don't follow sports at all! except I do know whose playing this year! Lol.

AFM - I'm waiting to O, it's been a long wait, especially since my honey is away on business but he'll be back in time for O so that's a good thing! 

I hope everyone is doing okay!


----------



## RainAngel

i was wondering when SBS was too. :blush: im not a sports fan.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Haha at least now I don't feel like the only one who doesn't really follow sports ... =D


----------



## RainAngel

one of the guys i work with keeps talking about it. Im kinda like um, what? at least i know *what* it is, so i dont feel completely stupid! :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Exactly! I know whose playing but that's only because of facebook! :haha: I'm a girl, all I know about is shoes, purses and clothes!


----------



## RainAngel

You're doin better than me! Lol, I don't know who's playing!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I know, but I don't care to know! I think it's the patriots and giants or something like that!


----------



## RainAngel

im not even sure why i dont know, as much as the guy from work talks about it!


----------



## ashknowsbest

You probably just block it out, which is what I normally do but oh well. I know this year but still won't be watching it! The only reason I really like it is because I go to parties and they have really good party food :haha:


----------



## RainAngel

I was gonna say... maybe i just ignore it. LoL. since im gonna be at work, i'm gonna be forced to watch. oooooooooooh my eyes! my eyes! :haha:


----------



## san fran shan

Hi ladies! You are too funny about the superbowl. I only know because it is force fed to me. And I kinda got into it a little when the 49ers made the playoffs. I only like the superbowl for the party, food, and drinks...oh and gambling :) My good friend is hosting at her new house as a housewarming party.

I have started spotting today :( Its cycle day 24 and only 8 days after I think I ovulated. So maybe I have a luteal phase problem???? I have an appointment with my RE for this Thursday. My husband and I decided we will do clomid and maybe IUI next cycle. Makes me sad to think it has come to this. I totally cried after making the appt. Oh well. I felt a lot better after my husband got home and gave me a pep talk.


----------



## RainAngel

how do you figure out how long your luteal phase is? i started spotting today, making this a 37 day cycle (2 days shorter than before!), but i have no idea how to tell when lp is, or if i even have one (since i dont seem to ovulate)


----------



## san fran shan

Hi RainAngel - I used and OPK and took my temp this cycle. I got a positive OPK on CD15 and the instructions said I would O anywhere within 24-48 hours. Then my temp shifted: CD16 = 97.44 and CD17 = 98.11. Not much, but on a chart, it looks like a spike compared to all my other temps. So I think I O'd on CD16. Then spotting on CD 24 which is only 8 days later. My period hasn't officially started yet, but I lightly spot for 3 days before it does. And my temp hasn't dropped yet. But the spotting definitely means AF is on her way. I just don't think that my body has enough time for an egg to implant. I wish it was Thursday already so I could go to the doc, get some magic pills, and get going with the next cycle.


----------



## ashknowsbest

San Fran Shan - If you're spotting during your luteal phase than there could be something wrong so you're right to be going to the doctor! If you're 8 DPO it could easily be implantation bleeding! IB normally happens between 6-12 DPO so you're well in that range, you never know! And I know how you feel about maybe doing IUI .... I'm in the same boat. If I don't get pregnant this cycle then I'm supposed to go to my FS and talk about what's next and I'm almost positive it's going to be clomid + IUI. I'm nervous about it and I can't believe I'm in this situation but it is what it is ... you just never think it's going to be you ya know?

Rainangel - I think the only sound way to figure out how long your luteal phase is would be to chart. If you chart, once you get your temp rise, you count from that day until first day of full AF flow and that's how long your luteal phase is. I just started charting 4 months ago and I never knew what my luteal phase was but now I know it perfectly!


----------



## RainAngel

I never have positive opks, and I rarely have a temp rise. I was also told you have only 12 hours from when you get your positive opk. Others say 48, which is why they get positive opks 2 days in a row. Also, by the time your temp moves its too late. Same with opks. I never really understood how they all worked. But until now, I've been so irregular. I plan to start temping and opking again in feb, hoping that since I have cycles now, I can pinpoint something in case they don't give me clomid.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I mean if you don't temp, I would start. Even though it's annoying it is really helpful to figure out what's going on with your body. I never knew about luteal phase and how long my periods were until I started temping and I actually enjoy doing it just so I know where I am in my cycles and so I know what's going on with my body! And OPK's are really confusing! I hate them actually, I did them about 2 months in a row and then I finally decided I wasn't going to waste money on them anymore. After 2 months of temping I knew approximately when I was going to O and also since going to my FS he told me that I should be BDing from CD 12 - 20 no matter what. Every other day of course, so CD 12, 14, 16, 18 and 20. If you do that your chances of catching the egg are pretty good =D! 

Anyways, good luck! I hope you get everything sorted out!


----------



## san fran shan

I used the clear blue easy digital OPK with the smiley face. It was nice not having to interpret lines. But those are really pricey. I wish I would have started temping months ago because I would have a good set of data already. My temps seem wacky. But I have nothing to compare them to. I will have my RE look at my chart and see what he thinks. 

I don't want to get my hope up about anything. Last cycle I spotted on CD 24 as well. I am really nervous about Clomid and the possibility of multiples! My grandma had 3 sets of twins naturally! Yikes.

I will definitely be sure to post after my appt with my RE this Thursday and let you ladies know what he says and what we will do next.


----------



## RainAngel

My ob thinks I'm not ovulating, and that's why my temp stays the same most of the time. I used to bd every day, then the next every other. There's obviously something wrong with me, since I've only been pregnant once in over 6 years. 

I'm terrified of starting clomid, as we have a high twin output. I was a twin, but my brother didn't survive. Somebody else had triplets, all naturally. I kinda want twins. I want two kids, hopefully a boy and a girl.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm nervous about clomid to as I think I'll be going on it next month but I always wanted twins anyways ... My OH and I talked about it before and if we have to have IVF we want them to fertilize and implant 3 eggs that way we can hopefully have twins ... not that we would want to lose any of them but sometimes they don't all survive so that gives us a decent chance at twins. I only want 2 children so if we have to go through IVF I kinda want to get it all done in 1 try ya know?


----------



## ashknowsbest

did your doctor do the 21 day blood test to see if you ovulated?


----------



## RainAngel

No. She hasn't done any testing besides the ultrasound, prolactin and thryoids.

I may be going on clomid too next month. I hope so, as I want to hurry up and have kids. They told me I don't have a lot of 'good years' left. I only want 2, too, but I'd happily take one if that's all I can have.


----------



## RainAngel

Got blood results today. Its not high prolactin... its high thyroid. UGH! No TTC for a while. Totally gutted :'(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Why can't you TTC for a while because of thyroid?


----------



## RainAngel

If i understood her right (i have a hard time hearing that nurse), i have to get my thyroid fixed before having a baby, because it can be harmful to the baby.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oooh ... so do you have to go on medication for that?


----------



## RainAngel

yeah. i go to the dr monday. apparently thyroids can cause miscarriages too....


----------



## ashknowsbest

:( that's a bummer! But you'll get the levels ok and then you'll be able to have your precious little baby! I have my FX'd for you that everything gets sorted out quickly!


----------



## RainAngel

Still waitin for my u/s results to check on my pcos. Hopin things get fixed real soon!


----------



## san fran shan

RainAngel, sorry to hear about your thyroid. The silver lining is that now you know what to treat. Still sucks to know you have to wait even longer. So high thyroid means it is overactive? Is it a daily pill to treat it? One of my thyroid tests was on the low end of the range, but my RE didn't seem concerned. My dad has thyroid problems and is on a daily med to treat it, so I know it runs in my family.

I am really anxious for my RE appointment tomorrow. So many questions to ask him. So anxious about clomid. And I have no idea how much IUI costs. My insurance pays for 50% of it, so that's better than nothing. My husband isn't going to this appt and I have a feeling I am going to breakdown and cry in front of the doc. 

I have a feeling the TWW after clomid and IUI is a million times more agonizing than the standard TWW. And since the clomid messes with your hormones it will be impossible to know what/if any symptoms are happening.


----------



## RainAngel

i have no idea. the nurse just said i'd see the GP monday, and we'd talk about medication. hopefully a minor thyroid problem is it. ive thought for a while it was thyroid, because no matter what i do, i just cannot lose weight! i've done diets to exercise to practically starving myself (not my choice. I've been sick and havent felt like eating).

IUIs in most places are 1000-1500, so I'm really really hoping the thyroid med and clomid will do the trick. im gonna pissed off that this test wasnt done sooner - like back in october when it was ordered! (they lost my order and i had to wait til i went in to get my ultrasound done.)

Good luck at your appt tomorrow! (Erm, later today!)


----------



## san fran shan

OK, so here goes! I had my appt this morning with my RE. I was an emotional wreck when I got there and cried. So embarrassing!! But I am sure he sees it all the time. Especially with all the hormones he prescribes to women! Anyways, I found out some really great news! IUI will cost me $5. Yes, that's right. My co-pay is $5!!! I am beyond stoked on that! That means we could do it 100 times if we have to!

I got a prescription for clomid (also only $5). My DH and I haven't decided yet if I will use it this cycle. I asked the nurse if there have been studies done on the children produced from mom's who used clomid, and she said yes, and there has been nothing weird to come of it. But she also suggested I email the doc and ask him. But she said clomid has been around since the 80s so there is a lot of data. Its not like its a new, experimental drug or anything. I guess I am just apprehensive about it since I am already taking cabergoline. I am trying to go as natural as possible. I stopped drinking caffeine like 10 months ago, I eat all organic meat and produce, and use natural cleaning products in my house. So it is counter-intuitive to have to use meds and artificial methods to get knocked up! That's just how I feel sometimes, I know its crazy. But I have OCD and that's what I do :) 

My period hasn't started yet officially. I count it as starting when I get cramps. So I have spotted for 3 days now. My RE didn't seem too concerned about it. He said he doesn't want me to spot, but that it doesn't definitively mean anything. Once I get cramps, my DH and I will really have to decide on the clomid. Since I do ovulate, its a tough decision. But if I do take the clomid, I will take it on cycle days 3 through 7. 

My RE has also ordered a saline sonogram to do a thorough inspection of my uterus. That will be done between CD 7 through 12. If I do it closer to CD 12, he will also be able to look at how ripe the eggs are in my ovaries. 

Wow, so much info from today. My head is swimming. Oh, and the consent forms for IUI!??! My DH has to sign a form that says if the IUI works, he will claim the child as his! What??? I guess they have to protect themselves! And we both have to get tested for HIV and infectious diseases. Everything is so formal. Not exactly how I pictured things. But I guess its good we have options.


----------



## Mumma09

Hi Ladies I have a 2 yr old little munchkin and had a miscarriage in April last year and have just found out 3 weeks ago after TTC for over a year that I have an under-active thyroid and high Prolactin levels, I went for an MRI yesterday to check for any growth on my pituitary gland and will get results tomorrow! The fertility dr has started me (3 weeks ago) on thyroid medication and on Dostinex which makes me vomit for 2 days after having it with nasty headaches so not fun!! But he said he will see me in the near future when I get a positive test he doesn't think it will take very long!! 
So glad I found this thread because I have never heard of these problems before!!


----------



## RainAngel

Wow san fran! So glad you got good news! 5 bucks for an IUI?! I'm envious!!! Mine is gonna cost over 200, plus all the gas to get to the city! But they told me weight loss and clomid may be enough. 

Hopefully I'll be able to post good news on monday! I'm gonna get a copy of my lab work, and fx'd for radiology results too. Since my level is only 'slightly', they think they can get it fixed in a month or two. 

What's the difference between a RE and a FS?


----------



## RainAngel

Hi mumma! Welcome aboard! I'm the local lurker, as I don't have high prolactin levels (as far as I know.), but I have a thyroid problem. All they told me is my levels are elevated, see the gp monday. Did your gp tell you that thyroid problems can cause infertility problems? I ask because we're investigating why I can't get pregnant. I've been told thyroid can make you m/c too. 

I was told not to ttc until my thyroid level is 'normal', but no idea how long it'll take.


----------



## RainAngel

My prolactin level is 3.9. I got referred to a specialist. I'm apparently missing an ovary.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well your prolactin level is great! Sorry to hear about having only 1 ovary but even if you have to do IVF or IUI or clomid you can still get pregnant! How did they find out that you only have one ovary and how did they not catch it before?


----------



## RainAngel

She said one is all I need :) they did an ultrasound and said that the ovary 'could not be seen'


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh wow. Well sorry to hear that but plenty of ladies get pregnant with one :)


----------



## RainAngel

Yeah, and when I had a u/s in 2010, they didn't find it missing.


----------



## Mumma09

Hi RainAngel, they didn't say thyroid would affect me falling but levels will need to be watched when I fall and my medication may need to be upped to prevent miscarriage, but the prolactin level defiantly will stop me falling as I don't ovulate (although I get my period every 28-32 days) but I am very hopeful that it won't take long now I am on Destinex!!


----------



## RainAngel

my dr said that my thyroid bein messed up can make you not ovulate. But I really dont know how much i like, or trust, this doctor!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well he is right. I have a prolactin problem which is on the pituitary gland and it can cause troubles when ovulating and TTC. My doctor checked my thyroid because if there was something wrong with that, he needed to correct it so that I could conceive!


----------



## RainAngel

Yeah, they started me on a medication, and I have bloods in 5 weeks to see if its working.


----------



## san fran shan

Here is another update for me...tomorrow is my saline sonogram. Nervous because I read it can cause cramping. Oh, and that it feels like you are wetting your pants as you leave the doc's office. Fun stuff. The sonogram is to take a closer look at my uterus for any polyps or abnormalities. I did have the HSG about 6 months ago and everything looked normal, I have a heart shaped uterus though. But they said that was OK. 

I ovulated in CD 16 last cycle. If it is the same this cycle, I will O on Saturday Feb 18th. I am using the OPK starting tomorrow and taking my temp. 

I am having a really difficult time these days. I got my MBA last year and really want to start a new career. I also really want a baby. I have a good paying, secure job...but it has its limits and makes me feel stuck. A good friend of mine is the director of global operations at a tech company in the south bay and she knows of some open positions and is talking to the hiring managers on my behalf. I want both soooo much. I know you CAN have both, but I also know you shouldn't start a new job pregnant just to go on leave in 6 months. They can't fire you, but I would do this to make a name for myself and advance. My friends don't get it. My husband thinks I am nuts sometimes...OK a lot of the time... At this point, I am going to try for both and fate will decide what happens 1st. 

Maybe my anxiety and worrying is the only thing causing me to not get pregnant??? Talk about irony.


----------



## ashknowsbest

San Fran Shan - If I were in your shoes I would do the same thing, try for both and just see what happens. I mean you don't want to not take the better job because god forbid you don't get pregnant right away it would be a waste to not have taken the job and if you get pregnant and you get the job well then you have two great things happening in your life, and like you said they can't fire you for getting pregnant! And call me crazy but if you've been TTC for a while, I don't think anxiety has anything to do with not getting pregnant!


----------



## san fran shan

Thanks Ash! That's exactly how I am looking at things.

Saline sonogram went well. Didn't really hurt at all. I barely had any cramping. Everything down there looks 100% OK. No polyps or anything that would explain the pre-period spotting. I have a ripe follicle on my left side and should be ovulating very soon. Today is CD 11. OPK was negative this morning. I am officially in the unexplained infertility group.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Welcome to the unexplained infertility group. Lol =D


----------



## Mumma09

So I have been using a Maybe Baby ovulation kit for a few months and never seen the little fern meaning I wasn't ovulating, this morning it is covered in ferns woohoo after 4 weeks on medication I am ovulating again!! 
Just a little bit excited :happydance:


----------



## san fran shan

Mumma09 - that's great news! Felt the same way when I got my positive OPK last month. Still waiting for it this cycle. Hopefully tomorrow! Good luck.


----------



## san fran shan

I went for another ultrasound on Friday the 17th. The follicle was still really big so they gave me an HCG shot. Then on Saturday morning I got a positive OPK and went in at 9AM for IUI. The doc said my DH's semen looked excellent. The highest count of the day, LOL! The IUI would normally be pretty painless, but apparently my cervix is curved or the entry to my uterus is or something and the doc had to use this tool to grab it and straighten it out. It really hurt!!! 

So now its just the waiting game begins. I am still taking the cabergoline once a week and was instructed to keep taking it until I get a positive pregnancy test. And no testing early since the HCG shot can give me a false positive and stays in your system for two weeks!


----------



## san fran shan

OMG. Not sure if anyone reads this, but here goes. I felt SO sick today. Its only 4 days past the IUI so I feel it can't be pregnancy related. WAY too soon. I went to work this morning and my stomach started hurting with shooting pains. Then waves of nausea. And I was so drained I could barely keep my eyes open. I tried to tough it out and lasted 3.5 hours then finally came home and slept for 4 hours. Stomach pains the whole time. I still feel pretty nauseated. No food sounds appealing. It is so weird. I got a normal night of sleep last night. Nothing unusual.

So now I feel extremely bloated, still a little nauseated, weak, and dizzy when I stand up. But that could be because I couldn't eat all day. This is torture especially since I am trying not to read into things/symptom spot. 8 more days til I can test.


----------



## RainAngel

I'm still reading San Fran. FX'd for new of a BFP!


----------



## Mumma09

san fran shan said:


> OMG. Not sure if anyone reads this, but here goes. I felt SO sick today. Its only 4 days past the IUI so I feel it can't be pregnancy related. WAY too soon. I went to work this morning and my stomach started hurting with shooting pains. Then waves of nausea. And I was so drained I could barely keep my eyes open. I tried to tough it out and lasted 3.5 hours then finally came home and slept for 4 hours. Stomach pains the whole time. I still feel pretty nauseated. No food sounds appealing. It is so weird. I got a normal night of sleep last night. Nothing unusual.
> 
> So now I feel extremely bloated, still a little nauseated, weak, and dizzy when I stand up. But that could be because I couldn't eat all day. This is torture especially since I am trying not to read into things/symptom spot. 8 more days til I can test.

We must be on almost the same cycle, I feel your pain I have been feeling off for the last few days and very nauseous but can't vomit there is a bug going around at the moment so I am sure it is that but the fact that I'm just nauseous and not vomiting is making me wonder!!! I can't test until Tuesday next week!!!!!


----------



## san fran shan

Mumma09 - that sounds promising! Fingers crossed for you.

Looks like I'm out this cycle. Today is CD 24 and that is when I usually start spotting for 4 or 5 days before my period starts. I noticed spotting in the shower just now. Very sad and bummed. My friend told me last night that she thinks it isn't happening for me because I am too pessimistic. That really upset me because it makes it sound like it is my fault and I am doing something to cause this. 

At least I have a good distraction. I had a phone interview for an awesome job Friday. The interview went really well and I have two more interviews lined up for Monday or Tuesday this week. Since the baby thing isn't working out, it feels like a sign that I should focus more on my career.


----------



## Mumma09

san fran shan said:


> Mumma09 - that sounds promising! Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Looks like I'm out this cycle. Today is CD 24 and that is when I usually start spotting for 4 or 5 days before my period starts. I noticed spotting in the shower just now. Very sad and bummed. My friend told me last night that she thinks it isn't happening for me because I am too pessimistic. That really upset me because it makes it sound like it is my fault and I am doing something to cause this.
> 
> At least I have a good distraction. I had a phone interview for an awesome job Friday. The interview went really well and I have two more interviews lined up for Monday or Tuesday this week. Since the baby thing isn't working out, it feels like a sign that I should focus more on my career.

Oh well done how did the other interviews go?


----------



## Mumma09

Do any of you ladies use Maybe Baby ovulation testers? I have been using the saliva one and it showed a fern pattern when I ovulated really strong but it has kept the fern pattern although not as strong, it says that can be a sign of pregnancy!!! the last 2 months I used it it went away after ovulation, its killing me still have to wait until tuesday to test!!!!!!!!


----------



## san fran shan

Mumma09 - any new news about this cycle? I have never heard of or used Maybe Baby. But fingers crossed it is a good sign you were still having the ferning pattern. 

I had a total of 3 phone interviews and I am waiting to hear back. It sucks having to wait. The calls went well and I have a friend who is pretty high up at the company so I think I have a decent chance. It will be a bummer though because it will mean I need to wait at least a couple months before TTC again. 

I am going totally nuts. While I try to convince myself that I am just going to focus on my career, it is not really what I want to do. But at the same time, it is what I want to do. I was OK with the IUI not working because I had these interviews lined up. And if I don't get this job, I am really going to freak out.

I cry at diaper commercials. I cried tonight and got really depressed when another friend announced her pregnancy on facebook. Her 2nd pregnancy. Some of my friends are now on their 2nd pregnancy and I can't even have one. Whaaa whaaa whaaa. Poor me. I am having a pity party for myself. Anyways, let's hope tomorrow...or this week, brings some life changing news!!!!


----------



## Mumma09

Well I went to dr on Friday and my Prolactin levels have gone from 680 to 30 woooooo!! My dr even let me skip this weeks Dostinex tablet incase I am pregnant double woo!! 
He did do a pregnancy test but it was negative but I am not due until Tuesday so may have just been to early although I do feel like AF is on the way trying not to get my hopes up or down until I test tomorrow  


san fran shan - thats great the ph interviews went well!! now you have to things to wait on poor thing!! Hope you here soon!


----------



## MYBABY2012

Hi Everyone, 

I'm new to these kind of sites, I am so happy there is other people to talk to. I'm 31 years old,10 years ago I had an ecotopic pregnancy followed by a miscarriage when I was 4 months pregnant. Since then i have been unable to conceive. I found out about 5 years ago that I have mild PCOS but most recently found out in January 2012 that I have very high levels of prolactin.

Doc has started me on weekly dose of Cabergolin for 8 weeks and I am praying that:flower: I get a Postive preg test after this treatment. If my prolactin level has been this high without my knowledge all these years then it may explain my unexplained infertility.

I have had periods 1-2 heavy flowing days followed by 2-3 very light flowing days.

Has anyone else experienced anything similar? It has been such a comfort reading your threads.

I have also just invested in a clear blue fertility monitor.

thanks so muchxx


----------



## MYBABY2012

Sorry should have been more specific about cycle flow which has been for the last 10 years. I only started the tablets a week ago so i have not noticed any changes yet.


----------



## san fran shan

Hi MYBABY2012 - welcome to the discussion! I also take cabergoline once a week. The side effects were awful at first...head aches, super tired...but now I barely notice it. I have been on it for like 3 months now. My periods are really short. Heavy the 1st day, then light the 2nd, and done by the 3rd. My RE has not said this is a problem. 

I did have a long talk with my RE and because I started spotting only 8 days after the IUI, he has recommended progesterone to take right after my next IUI. He also thinks that clomid will do the trick since I had a follicle that was ready and 4 days later it looked exactly the same. It should have grown or ruptured on its own, but didn't. We are taking a break this cycle to see the outcome of a job I interviewed for. If I don't get the job, we will take clomid next cycle.


----------



## Mumma09

Soo frustrating I am now 4 days late and no sign of AF!! just did another pregnancy test this morning and still neg!!! arghhhhhhh 

How you ladies doing?


----------



## Mumma09

Just had blood test done and still have to wait until monday for results!!!!!!!!!


----------



## san fran shan

Mumma09 - what's the latest?

I have had a really weird cycle. Only meds are the cabergoline 1/2 pill once a week. On cycle day 10 I started spotting, cycle day 11, small blood clots. Got blood work done on cycle day 12 that said I already had ovulated. All other blood work and hormone levels were normal. Prolactin was at 3. My doc couldn't explain the heavy spotting. And I O'd way early. Luckily we BD'd twice right before that. I O'd on day 16 the last 3 cycles and now on day 11??? So weird. My doc wants to keep doing IUI and strongly feels clomid will straighten out my ovulation.


----------



## Mumma09

Got my period on the weekend :nope: so out this month it was 4 days late but so that was a little strange!

How confusing are cycles wish they would just be the same all the time lol


----------



## san fran shan

Mumma09 - sorry to hear that! It is such torture when AF decides to be late. All of TTC is torture. Sometimes even all the sex feels like torture. We used to do it like every day, and now its like 3 times a month...just in the fertile window. Now that we are doing IUI we don't have to do it at all, LOL! I think its just this month that we decided to chill out. Next cycle we will be back to rabbit mode.


----------



## RainAngel

Yikes! Lots has happened since I've been MIA for a while. 

Mybaby2012 - have you gotten your thyroid checked? they suspected my Prolactin and it turned out to be throyid.

San Fran - Was hoping to find a BFP announcement. Best of luck next cycle.

Mumma - yeah, it'd be *great* it all cycles were the same. Mine are 36-39 days long, usually 37, with the help of metformin. Before that, they were 120+ days. 


baby dust for all of us!!!


----------



## san fran shan

Well, AF started today. A 20 day cycle. Each one is getting stranger and stranger. I am going to start clomid this Wednesday and take 50mg for 5 days along with the cabergoline I still take once a week (.25mg). I go in for an ultrasound on cycle day 10. And we will do IUI again. I have a feeling I am in for an emotional roller coaster this cycle.


----------



## Mumma09

So I called the Dr office today just to confirm that the blood test I get on Saturday the 10th was neg (my period started 5 days late that afternoon) so I could take my Dostinex tonight, I knew my Dr was away but the girls in the office always just tell me if its negative, well I rang and she said she would have to get another Dr to look at it and put me on hold when she got back she said the dr had said he doesn't know my medical history but its unlikely that I am pregnant!?!?! Shouldn't it just be a negative or positive??


----------



## san fran shan

Mumma09 - that is a really bizarre answer from the doctor's office! But you got your period right? Do you think you could be pregnant?


----------



## Mumma09

I did get it but only really light and 5 days late, I don't know I feel pretty yuck but just did a home test and it said negative it was a bizarre answer from the dr!!!!! does it mean that I did fall but had an early miscarriage causing the HCG level to be slightly high?? wish my dr was back!!


----------



## RainAngel

they should have simply said yes or no. You should call back and ask them what their answer means.


----------



## san fran shan

Sooooo, here I go again. I took clomid on CD 2-5, had an HCG shot on CD 12 and IUI this morning. I need to take the cabergoline tonight and I also have progesterone to take, but I can't remember when the doc said I should start. I had two ripe follicles...one on each side. I have felt mild cramping all day. My 1st IUI, I didn't leak anything out. This one, it seems like it all leaked out :( Hope some stayed up in there!! Now for the excruciating TWW. I really hope I can update this thread soon that I got a BFP so that other ladies taking meds for elevated prolactin have some hope!


----------



## RainAngel

good luck! 

Just curious - Can a GP order infertility testing? (Like hormone levels, ie: testosterone, progesterone and estrogen)? I'm still fighting with my doctor. She told me that she won't do anything else, and that i have to go to a FS. All that's been done is prolactin and thyroid testing.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Rainangel - that's been my experience. My OBGYN would only do prolactin testing and then after a year I had to go to a FS. It's better to go to a FS anyways since they really know all about TTC and a GP and OBGYN doesn't. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## RainAngel

I'm pretty confused about it all. this is why i didnt pursue testing, etc before now. i always got the run around. My OB led me to believe she'd put me on clomid, but then they didn't schedule me with her, but the GP. 

Ugh, All i want is to have a baby. Apparently that's too much to ask for here.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Do you want to go to a FS or not really?


----------



## san fran shan

Rain Angel - my OBGYN did some preliminary testing like the day 3 and 21 blood tests, prolactin, thyroid. After 1 year of TTC I had to take a class at Kaiser to get the basics of infertility, then I got to see a Reproductive Endocrinologist. The RE ordered the HSG to see if my tubes were blocked, put me on the cabergoline, and now on the clomid. He also did a saline sonogram to make sure there was nothing weird in my uterus. Oh and he ordered the semen analysis for my husband. I am pretty happy with Kaiser and the services I receive there. I am not sure how things work with other health care providers and even hearing about my sister (who is pregnant) and her experiences with the doctors confuses me.


----------



## RainAngel

Ash - If I can find one, i'll go to one. I'd like to be able to handle this with just a OB (because i actually know her), but if it takes a FS, I'll go to one. 

San Fran- Thanks. I'm not sure why my doctor hasnt done any tests to see if i even ovulate.


----------



## Mumma09

:bfp: this morning SOOO Excited!!!!
Praying this one sticks!!! 
Yay for no more dostinex!!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

mumma09- how long were you on dostinex for before you got your bfp? And was it natural?


----------



## san fran shan

Mumma09-OMG congrats!!! Same questions as Ash. So happy for you! Hope to be posting some good news soon as well!


----------



## Mumma09

ashknowsbest said:


> mumma09- how long were you on dostinex for before you got your bfp? And was it natural?

I was on it since January so 3 months been TTC for 17mths, yes natural :thumb up:
Still on Thyroid meds seeing the dr tomorrow I hope!! only 4 weeks and 1 day preg :happydance:


----------



## RainAngel

Congrats Mumma!


----------



## san fran shan

OK, so I have posted already in a few other areas, but have to post it here too!! I think I got my BPF today!!! I am in total shock since I have no symptoms AT ALL. Here is a pic of one of the 2 tests I took. I just bought a 4 pack of digital tests and am going to test again very soon. As soon as I can pee again!!! 

I am very cautious about getting too excited. I cannot wait for my husband to get home from work so I can tell him!!! 
https://www.kodakgallery.com/imaging-site/services/doc/5947:2343739541105/jpeg/BG


----------



## RainAngel

Congrats San Fran!!


----------



## san fran shan

Update: I got my blood work back. At 13 dpIUI my HCG was at 143 IU/L. At 15 dpIUI is was at 407 IU/L!! The doc wanted to see at least 218. So that is really good news. I get to quit the cabergoline which is great! I still feel absolutely no symptoms except tender nipples. I think I am due Christmas Eve. Let's just hope it sticks!! Even if it doesn't, I am so happy to know it is even possible for me to get pregnant.


----------



## RainAngel

Keep us updated! With as high as your numbers jumped, have they said anything about possible multiples?


----------



## san fran shan

The docs haven't said anything. I get another blood test on the 23rd. Twins are a definite possibility since I had two ripe follicles. I hope its just one, but if it is two, we will of course be happy too. If its somehow three??? I might faint :)


----------



## Mumma09

san fran shan said:


> The docs haven't said anything. I get another blood test on the 23rd. Twins are a definite possibility since I had two ripe follicles. I hope its just one, but if it is two, we will of course be happy too. If its somehow three??? I might faint :)

Woohoo congratulations!! how are you feeling? when would that make you due?


----------



## RainAngel

yeah, I wanted twins then I was thinking.... um, one at a time please! :) again, congrats!


----------



## san fran shan

I am feeling 100% normal!! Like I can't believe its real because I don't feel anything. I am due Christmas Eve! My next blood test is April 23, and my 1st ultrasound is May 8th. They are seeing me early because we are with a fertility specialist. I guess they monitor you more closely, which is great! I hate waiting for things.


----------



## RainAngel

I was like that when I got pregnant, too. Zero symptoms. i didn't believe any of the 6 tests i took :haha:

are you gonna find out its gender?


----------



## Mumma09

Awesome I am due on the 15th of Dec, had 2 lots of blood done and the HCG level has increased almost 100% in 2 days and the scan at 5 weeks 2 days showed our little blob in a great position  yay!! having scan at 7 weeks 4days to find the heart beat double yay!!!! 
Hope you continue to feel great morning sickness sucks (hubby has sympathy morning sickness again never would of believed it was possible if it hadn't of happened to us with our little boy and already this pregnancy crazy)


----------



## san fran shan

Congrats Mumma09! That is cool you got to go in for a scan already. My 1st appt is May 8th. But I do get more blood work on Monday the 23rd. 

RainAngel - Yes, we will definitely find out the gender. I wish I could find out now!! So far I have taken 5 tests. I kinda want to go to the dollar store and get a handful and take more! I have to go today anyways to get wrapping paper. 

Right now my only symptom is very sore nips. Boobs feel normal. I have been trying to go to bed a lot earlier, but all it did was make me wake up way earlier. I was up at 3:30AM and wide awake. So annoying!


----------



## RainAngel

i always ask people if they're gonna find out the gender, in hopes it will sway me one way or the other when I finally get mine. :) Hey, taking tests is always a good thing! LOL. When I was pregnant, i took one every time I peed :haha::blush:


----------



## san fran shan

Just got my blood test results this morning. Yesterday I was 5 weeks 1 day and my HCG level is at 6,416! I think that is good and it is definitely doubling. The test 7 days prior was 413. Now the super long wait til May 8th ultrasound!


----------



## RainAngel

Congrats! Glad to hear everything is going good!


----------



## RainAngel

i may have gotten my BFP today. going to the dr to confirm. i got a light second line, then a faint one, and then a couple negatives. 

Hope everything's goin good for you guys!


----------



## Mumma09

Woohoo RainAngel congrats praying dr confirms your good news!! 

We have had a bit of a stressful week, I started bleeding last weekend while on a family camping trip eekk had yet another scan on Monday and found a small blood vessel had burst in my uterus but baby was fine and heartbeat great and had doubled in size since the tuesday before, they also did bloodwork and found my progesterone levels are really low so have to now insert a cream morning and night to try kick the levels back up, so still not out of the woods but we will get there!!


----------



## RainAngel

i cant get in til monday, but that's ok. i got a + on a hpt, followed by a -, but have i think at last count 5 with a + reading! 

Hope things go well for you Mumma!


----------



## san fran shan

RainAngel - that sounds promising! Keep us posted on your results! 

Mumma09 - that must have been really scary! Glad things are OK. I am using progesterone twice a day as well. It sucks, but if it helps, its totally worth it. 

Four more days til my 1st ultrasound! I am dying with anticipation!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well girls, congrats on all of your bfp's. I just got back from my third IUI and everything went fine. I had 3 follicles, sizes 17,18 and 22mm and my lining was 12mm so that was really good and my DF's sperm count post wash was 97.5 million, so FX'd!


----------



## RainAngel

i've gotten nothing but BFNs now, so I'll assume i had a false positive. AF isn't due for another week or so, so maybe then. 

Good luck Ash!

San Fran - let us know how it goes!


----------



## san fran shan

RainAngel - have you tested again??

My 1st ultrasound was today. We are having twins! Yep. Two strong heart beats. Still in total shock.


----------



## RainAngel

Congrats San Fran! I thought you were having twins the way your levels jumped! keep us updated.

I'm testing thursday. I dont hold much hope, and this was my last month TTCing. OH moved monday to the city.


----------



## Rashaa

San Fran congrats!!! I just started dostinex two weeks ago...but so far this cycle, temps are holding high!! It's great to see others in a similar boat, and successful with sticky beans!!!

Rain Angel, that happened to me last month.. my fingers are crossed for you!!!!!!


----------



## RainAngel

AF hit. Not sure what's happening next month yet. I still have a weird feeling in my belly, and i have a nasty backache. Considering testing again, just for fun :)


----------



## sunshine rays

WOW - this is rare. I have actually found others with the same issue as myself. I am 36 years old and have only recently decided to start trying to conceive. I have always been scared and not really wanting to become a mom. Due to the fact that Doctors and delivery scare me to death. 

Then I found out a few years ago that I have prolactemia. And It< been awhile but the details are a little foggy. My tumor is small and my levels were in the upper 80,s. I have been on dostinex for over a year .25 1/week and I tolorate it very well. A little dizziness upon standing. No more headaches, regular 28 day cycles. My cycles were ranging between 25 and 35 days and since being on dostinex normalized withing a few weeks. 

My husband and I have started trying this weekend - as my online ovu prodictor said between the 19th and the 23rd were my best chances.

My questions to you ladies are...

Is easy to conceive while on Dostinex?
Is is safe to conceive while on Dostinex?


Your comments and opinions would be greatlly appreciated

Thanks kindly :o)


----------



## sunshine rays

Dostinex and TTC

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WOW - this is rare. I have actually found others with the same issue as myself. I am 36 years old and have only recently decided to start trying to conceive. I have always been scared and not really wanting to become a mom. Due to the fact that Doctors and delivery scare me to death. 

Then I found out a few years ago that I have prolactemia. And It< been awhile but the details are a little foggy. My tumor is small and my levels were in the upper 80,s. I have been on dostinex for over a year .25 1/week and I tolorate it very well. A little dizziness upon standing. No more headaches, regular 28 day cycles. My cycles were ranging between 25 and 35 days and since being on dostinex normalized withing a few weeks. 

My husband and I have started trying this weekend - as my online ovu prodictor said between the 19th and the 23rd were my best chances.

My questions to you ladies are...

Is easy to conceive while on Dostinex?
Is is safe to conceive while on Dostinex?


Your comments and opinions would be greatlly appreciated

Thanks kindly )


----------



## ashknowsbest

Some ladies get pregnant easily on dostinex and others dont. I've been on dostinex since November and I have yet to have success while others on here have had success and have only been on it for a few months. And once you do get pregnant you should stop taking dostinex because they haven't done enough studies that say it's bad but nothing says it's good either and your prolactin is supposed to increase during pregnancy. So, best of luck!


----------



## san fran shan

I agree with Ash. My doc said to stop taking is as soon as I got a positive test. I was on cabergoline (similar medication) for several months and did not conceive naturally. I tried one IUI without medication, then once with clomid. We were TTC for around 15 to 18 months. I lost count. But the clomid and IUI worked and now I am 9 weeks pregnant with twins!


----------



## Mumma09

sunshine rays said:


> WOW - this is rare. I have actually found others with the same issue as myself. I am 36 years old and have only recently decided to start trying to conceive. I have always been scared and not really wanting to become a mom. Due to the fact that Doctors and delivery scare me to death.
> 
> Then I found out a few years ago that I have prolactemia. And It< been awhile but the details are a little foggy. My tumor is small and my levels were in the upper 80,s. I have been on dostinex for over a year .25 1/week and I tolorate it very well. A little dizziness upon standing. No more headaches, regular 28 day cycles. My cycles were ranging between 25 and 35 days and since being on dostinex normalized withing a few weeks.
> 
> My husband and I have started trying this weekend - as my online ovu prodictor said between the 19th and the 23rd were my best chances.
> 
> My questions to you ladies are...
> 
> Is easy to conceive while on Dostinex?
> Is is safe to conceive while on Dostinex?
> 
> 
> Your comments and opinions would be greatlly appreciated
> 
> Thanks kindly :o)

I was on Dostinex for just under 3 months when I fell preg I stopped taking it 3 weeks before I fell cause I had a feeling that it was the month I was going to fall, I had been trying for 17 mths before that with a miscarriage early last year. 
I am now almost 11 weeks pregnant and have a had a few tense moments along the way and am currently on progesterone gel morning and night because the dostinex took it so low when I fell preg my body was still a bit confused and didn't take it up high enough apparently if I had stopped taking it 2 months before trying to get preg it would not have been a problem. 
But we saw a wiggling little jelly bean with arms and legs kicking around at our last scan (4th one so far!) so all looks good now  

All the best to you hope you get your BFP very soon!!


----------



## Mumma09

PS my levels went from 680 to 30 in 3 weeks (I think they do it different here in australia but) the doctor was stunned and said he couldn't believe it went down so fast.


----------



## LongIsland

Hey everyone,

SO glad to find this site! My situation in a nut-shell: 

Started TTC a couple of months ago, but always felt like I was going to have trouble when this time came b/c my periods were NEVER regular - always long (like 35-48 days maybe). Since I've been tracking I had one 39 day cycle and now on day 46 of this cycle. I needed blood work for something else and asked my GP to draw a hormone panel since I was going to get stuck anyway. She did and that's how I found out my prolactin level was 48. She referred me to an endocrinologist who put me on cabergoline .25 twice a week. That was 3 weeks ago. So....I go back in 3 more weeks to retest and I'm hoping prolactin came down. 

As for now - what the heck? I thought my cycles would get shorter on cabergoline, but so far that's not the case! I'm probably just being impatient. I'm not sure if I ovulate or not. So next cycle I will start to temp. (Although I work overnights, so my sleep/wake cycle is all screwed up). I tried OPKs this time, but never got a true positive - only an almost positive. Of course I've been testing to see if I'm preggo like every other day, but all negatives so far. And the worst part is I'm having symptoms that could be either side effects of cabergoline or early pregnancy signs (nausea in particular), so that's messing with me.

Thanks for letting me vent. I'm happy to be a part of something with people that understand. For those that are pregnant - CONGRATS!!


----------



## Amber3

It is my impression that there is a link between high TSH (thyroid problems) and prolactin. I also have tried myself, that these two numbers were really high at the same time. 
For those of you who have persistent fertility problems in spite of being on Dostinex it may be worth looking into TSH issues
Amber


----------



## gaillynn

HI! I'm suspecting this is my problem. Af is currently here but she's 3 days longer than she's supposed to be. I spotted or was light most of the time. I'm having all the symptoms of pregnancy including nausea and headaches. My breasts are leaking alot of colostrum. Can any ladies list some symptoms they had from the high prolactin. I'm making a gyno appointment today to find out what's wrong. I'm gonna stalk and hope you all get some BFP very soon!


----------



## san fran shan

My situation was a little different. My prolactin level was in the normal range, but I still had discharge from my nips. My cycles ranged from 28 to 40 days. The cabergoline stopped the discharge within 2 months and shortened my cycles a lot. One was only 22 days...but they were still a little irregular, 22 to 28 days. Before the cabergoline, I would spot for several days before my period would start. The cabergoline fixed that as well. My doc said the medication takes about 3 months to work.


----------



## Mumma09

Just had a scan 13.5 weeks pregnant, we saw our sweet baby kicking up a storm and rubbing its eyes, all looks great we are now officially out of danger of miscarriage, don't give up hope ladies it will happen


----------



## san fran shan

That is great to hear Mumma09! Congrats on making it to the 2nd trimester!


----------



## MrsD040612

Hi ladies,
After ttc for over a year, I have just been diagnosed with a pituitary cyst and start on .25 of cabergoline a week next Wednesday. I was just wondering if any of you had any positive updates and have managed to get a bfp since your last postings?
Huge congratulations to those who already have bfp and very best of luck 
Mrs D
X


----------



## nc1998

Hi ladies!
Hope you don't mind if I join in! 
My (long!) story: after delivering my second child I had an auto-immune pituitary disease that caused headaches and left my pituitary gland in not quite perfect condition. My child is 5 years old, and I have ovulated only once on my own since then. While the disease was causing the headaches (from swelling of the gland) my prolactin was always mildly elevated (about 50.) In the last 6 months it has returned to the high end of the normal range, but I still have galactorrhea (which I have had since I stopped breastfeeding my child.) My ob-gyn put me on femara, and I was growing follicles, but still not ovulating, so they used a trigger shot. The trigger shot worked, but then my luteal phase was pretty short. Anyway, I am pretty sure that I should be taking cabergoline because of the discharge and my history of elevated prolactin, but I have to wait until I see a new endocrinologist in a few weeks. I was happy to see a prolactin thread on here and to read about your experiences. Thanks so much and good luck to all of you!


----------



## san fran shan

nc1998 - I had a short luteal phase a couple times so my RE put me on progesterone right after I ovulated. Who knows if I would have gotten pregnant without it. But something at least worth asking about... Cabergoline isn't too bad in terms of side effects. It dried up my discharge in less than 2 months. Also, no way of knowing if that is what did the trick...Maybe it was a combo of everything! Good luck to you too!


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks for the link Ash

Hi ladies, I have just been told I have abnormal prolactin levels. So far I have only spoken with a nurse, and I have to speak to a doctor on Monday. My cycles have gotten very erratic, and I do not even now if I will ovulate this cycle.

I have thyroid problems as well, but my thyroid hormone levels are normal, so they are not linked. 

For years I noticed a creamy discharge came from my nipples if I squeezed them, but I just thought this was normal for everyone - guess not! 

So here I am, awaiting further consultations, and trying desperately to get a bfp


----------



## san fran shan

Yep, I had the same thing. Noticed the discharge for years and even asked the gyno about it. It wasn't until I mentioned it to my RE that I found out it could have been preventing us from getting pregnant. The only weird thing for me was that my prolactin levels always measured in the normal range...


----------



## rmsh1

I never thought anything about prolactin, I was so sure my problems were due to my thyroid. So was a bit of a surprise. I want meds straight away, I am so impatient and feel like I have waited long enough now LOL Feels like the last year has been a waste of time


----------



## san fran shan

I know what you mean. It is all so frustrating!! Being able to identify and treat a specific problem is so helpful though. Good luck and hope you are able to get the meds!


----------



## nc1998

Thanks SanFran! I am hoping the dostinex will do the trick. I will check back in here when my new endo hopefully will have some insight! 
And good luck to you too rmsh1, I totally feel the same way... I am ready to have this problem under control! :)


----------



## rmsh1

Just to have regular cycles would be nice! A real chance of getting pregnant


----------



## rmsh1

I spoke with my doctor yesterday, and I have to have another blood test to confirm my result next week. He said he needs two blood tests to refer me to an endocrinologist. 

The "normal" range for prolactin is 30-628 mIU/L, mine are 870. So he said not too high but still abnormal. I also told him about the milky liquid. He asked if I was taking any herbal medicine, I said I had only just started fertility tea (which I am now stopping until after the blood test). That would not have affected my day 3 bloods, as I only started drinking it on CD1.

So more waiting, but I booked my blood test for June 27th, and an appointment to discuss results on July 4th


----------



## ashknowsbest

Good luck with your second round of results. Even if your levels are high I'm positive that you will be fine and will get pregnant. The medicine works miracles, it did for me anyways and now my prolactin is perfect so FX'd for you!


----------



## rmsh1

ashknowsbest said:


> Good luck with your second round of results. Even if your levels are high I'm positive that you will be fine and will get pregnant. The medicine works miracles, it did for me anyways and now my prolactin is perfect so FX'd for you!

Thanks! I can only hope it will fix my cycles right up. If not, back to the drawing board with whatever is wrong with my cycles


----------



## nc1998

Good luck, rmsh. Elevated prolactin definitely messes up cycles, so fx'd this will get it back to perfect for you! Also, interesting that you mentioned the tea... I took fertilitea for a few weeks last fall (with vitex in it), and it dried up my galactorrhea quickly. (Vitex lowers prolactin). Unfortunately it gave me an awful headache so I couldn't keep it up. Good luck!


----------



## rmsh1

nc1998 said:


> Good luck, rmsh. Elevated prolactin definitely messes up cycles, so fx'd this will get it back to perfect for you! Also, interesting that you mentioned the tea... I took fertilitea for a few weeks last fall (with vitex in it), and it dried up my galactorrhea quickly. (Vitex lowers prolactin). Unfortunately it gave me an awful headache so I couldn't keep it up. Good luck!

I stopped the tea after only drinking it two weeks :( Just until I get my bloods done. I was still getting milky stuff while drinking it anyway, so dont think it was working (I know I might not have been taking it long enough though)

i was going to try vitex but I want my blood tests to be a true reflection of my levels, so no vitex yet


----------



## ashknowsbest

rmsh - I don't know how quickly the vitex helps but I know even with the dostinex medication it takes about 7 weeks normally to see a change in the prolactin levels. So you probably weren't taking it long enough :)


----------



## rmsh1

Yeah and vitex takes three months to work as well. I dont want it to change my true levels of prolactin right now, so I can get a clear diagnosis. If I am going to be given meds, I cannot take vitex anyway, so no point starting now


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I completely agree. I would just let the doctor get a true idea of what your prolactin is and then go from there.


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies...I've kind of been stalking this thread as I have an underactive thyroid and based on some of the other things some of you have mentioned feel this may be an issue for me. I thought I saw in an ealier post by someone that they had a lot of creamy cm, which I have pretty much my entire cycle except for O and af.

Can you ladies tell me the symptoms you were having and what made your doctor check for this or you ask for your prolactin levels to be tested?


----------



## san fran shan

My only symptom which prompted me to start meds was clear/milky discharge from my nips if they were pinched. My prolactin levels measured normal, but the discharge was not normal so my RE put me on the meds anyway. I will never know if the meds were necessary as I still needed clomid to get pregnant.


----------



## rmsh1

2nd blood test has been taken! Now to wait a week for results....


----------



## san fran shan

Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## rmsh1

Will do, I just hope these results will finally put me on track for regular cycles, even if it means medication


----------



## rmsh1

Back from the doctor now and guess what? Yep you guessed it, MORE waiting. My prolactin levels are the same as the first test - they were 872 first off, this time they are 873.

So this doctor seems to think my levels are not high enough to worry about. So I said so why are my cycles so long and irregular?

This is the game plan. I will get my progesterone checked on Monday, to confirm that I am ovulating, but again he said looking at my charts, I am ovulating.

He has also referred me for a pelvic ultrasound to check for cysts on my ovaries. Why he did not refer me sooner I have no clue, given I was getting an ultrasound on my thyroid, they could have done both at once, it is at the exact same place. I need the pelvic ultrasound before he can refer me anywhere.

He said once all those results are in, he can refer me to an FS, and he will mention to them about my elevated prolactin.

I am thinking of booking in with a different doctor next time :growlmad: I am so tired of waiting. I am going to drink my fertility tea again next cycle and I might start a low dose of vitex.

At least I will get the pelvic ultrasound done here in the UK, but I am not sure if I should go to the FS? Given how long this is all taking, I might get my ultrasound within a month, then need a referral. So I might get an appointment in September? We leave to move back to NZ in October. So is it worth seeing an FS given they wont give me clomid since I am leaving? I dont know, they might get mad if I turn up to the FS and say I am leaving in a month, but this is what is going on with me.....


----------



## san fran shan

All the waiting sucks! It sounds like you are making progress, even though it is slow. I know how frustrating that is! That does make it tricky that you are moving in the middle of this.


----------



## rmsh1

I think I am just going to go to all appointments they give me. As I am doing all this through the public system, I doubt they will monitor me. So if they give me several cycles worth of clomid, I will just take it with me back to NZ. I will have to get all my records to take back too, so hopefully things can move faster in NZ. They may even treat my elevated prolactin in NZ.

At least here in the UK I will get my pelvic ultrasound done, my bloods and OH's SA. And possibly one consult with an FS which might shed some more light. It is a start, I just have to accept that getting real help is still quite a ways off. I am now into my 14 month TTC :(
For now, it looks like vitex is my best choice to try to get my prolactin lower


----------



## rmsh1

But I did at least ovulate this cycle, unlike last cycle, so I am glad about that


----------



## wishfull1129

:cry: Hi im new! Ive been ttc for almost a year.... 2 months ago found out i had hih prolactin... 62.... So now ive been on cabergoline 1/2 a tab once a week... Been on it for a lil over one month... Congrats to u ladies w ur bfps!! Sometimes i feel like that day is never going to come! Frustrated!!


----------



## rmsh1

Hi wishfull. I just wish my doctor would actually treat my high prolactin! I hope the treatment helps you get your bfp


----------



## wishfull1129

Rmsh... Thanks same to u! Hope u get ur bfp! I was takin vitex n got my period 6/7 then he stopped the vitex n put me on cabergoline... Should i get my period the first month on it? Cuz its already 3 days passed... :confused::confused:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rmsh1

Ohhh did vitex really help regulate you? I am still in debate with myself to start that since my doc wont give me anything.

I think they check your blood again 6 weeks after starting treament? Ash will know better, her levels were down to normal levels in the blood test she had taken after taking the treatment for at least 6 weeks. I assume your periods should then become regular again

Did the vitex really help you?


----------



## wishfull1129

Yeah i took vitex for one month and got my period! I didnt get bloodwork and i started vitex on my own my doc wouldnt give me anything... When i went for my appt i told him i started vitex and was on the 3rd day of my period... I wanted to stay on it bt he said cabergoline was easier and told me to stop vitex.... 

Bt the thing is he told me to get bloodwork after 3 months?! 

I really hope it works!


----------



## rmsh1

I am sure the medication will do the job, I am only considering vitex as my doc will not refer me to an endo


----------



## wishfull1129

Thanks!! 

Il keep u updated! Hope the vitex works for u!!!


----------



## nc1998

Hi ladies!
I am taking my first cabergoline pill tonight - I'm on a really low dose .25mg/week because my levels are in the high end of the normal range, but I have galactorrhea and I don't have cycles, so I'm hoping maybe this will do the trick! What doses did you guys take? Did you have any side effects?
Good luck to all of you! 
Also, I tried Vitex and it did dry up my galactorrhea quickly, but I had to stop taking it because I got headaches. It seems like it works for a lot of people though, and I might have tried it again if the doctor didn't want to do the cabergoline.
:dust:


----------



## san fran shan

I took the same dose as you. 1/2 a pill once a week. It gave me headaches and made me tired for a couple days after taking it. I can't totally remember but I think it shortened my cycles within the 1st two months of taking it. They were up to 40 days long and the cabergoline shortened them almost too short...The cycle before I got pregnant was only 22 days. But short cycles when you are TTC are nice! Less waiting...


----------



## rmsh1

nc1998 did your cycles return on vitex? How much and how often did you take it? It really sounds like I am going to have to try it. I get my progesterone results on Monday, but still have not recieved a date for my pelvic ultrasound. Getting OHs SA done on Monday


----------



## nc1998

Thanks San Fran - I am hoping it will work for me. Day 1 I just feel pretty sleepy. Maybe it will work a miracle! So happy that you are expecting twins - how exciting! :)

rmsh1 - my cycles did not return, but I could only take it for about 2 or 3 weeks because of the headaches. I took it in the form of fertilitea (which mixes vitex with other female tea-ish herbs.) It tasted good, and was easy. I drank 2 cups per tea, brewed as directed. 

I also have had pituitary problems in the past that are unusual and could be why I don't cycle, so I'm not really a good example, as it's quite possible I will never cycle again. Good luck!


----------



## san fran shan

I really hope the cabergoline works for you and brings your cycles back!!


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks for the info. I actually drank fertility tea but for a week and a half this cycle, and I ovulated slightly earlier than I have been. I am going to drink the fertility tea again if I dont get a bfp this cycle


----------



## wishfull1129

Well i got my period!! Doc said i should take my temperature this cycle... Bt i dont know how!? Can i take it anytime? Can someone explain it to me please!!


----------



## rmsh1

You need to buy a BBT thermometre, and then take your temp at the same time every morning when you wake up, before doing anything else. Do not speak or drink or move about. You should try to get atleast three full hours of sleep before taking your temp. I think you are OK to take your temp within the same hour every day, I take it between 5 and 6am. Then plot it in fertility friend (click on mine and register) and enter your temp every day. Also note your cm, as that is a big sign as to when you are about to ovulate


----------



## rmsh1

When my body actually manages to ovulate, my charts are always quite clear. Not everyone's is very clear. I tend to have quite stable temps


----------



## wishfull1129

Is the bbt different than a regular thermometer? And thanks... Ima it see if i can get it to work!:happydance:


----------



## nc1998

Yes, it's more precise. Measures to the hundredth of a degree instead of tenth. They are inexpensive at the drug or grocery store. I really like temping b/c it helps you to know what's really going on! Good luck!


----------



## rmsh1

Wss :)


----------



## rmsh1

Thank you ladies for all your informative support, but it looks like I will be holding off on the vitex as I got my bfp today! :dance:


----------



## nc1998

rmsh1 said:


> Thank you ladies for all your informative support, but it looks like I will be holding off on the vitex as I got my bfp today! :dance:

How exciting! Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months. :happydance:


----------



## san fran shan

Congrats rmsh! I will check out your TTC journal for more details :)


----------



## wishfull1129

Yay!!! Congrats.... Hope u have a healthy happy 9 months!!! :)


----------



## nc1998

San Fran Shan - Do you remember how soon your galactorrhea went away? How soon did you do follow up blood tests? Thanks. Sorry for all the questions; it's really hard to find info about people with galactorrhea and normal serum prolactin levels! 
My doctor didn't mention a follow up blood test, she just said we could try this for a couple of months and see if it might help my cycle (she wasn't optimistic!).
So I took the first pill about a week ago... and maybe have been feeling like I am producing more estrogen?! I could totally be imagining it, but my temps have been lower the last few days and I've had more cm than usual. Probably just coincidence. It's CD56... we'll see I guess!


----------



## san fran shan

Hi - I am thinking it took like 2 months for my nips to dry up. I don't totally recall. And I think the same amount of time for my cycles to shorten. We didn't do follow up blood work since my levels were never high or even close to being high. But the cabergoline alone didn't get me my BFP. Well it could have, but I was impatient and we got a little more aggressive with IUIs and clomid. 

More cm than usual maybe means you are finally ovulating?? I hope it works for you!!


----------



## nc1998

Thanks! 
Yes, I'm hoping maybe this could be gearing up to O... but I have definitely mis-read fertility symptoms before... I will let you know! :)


----------



## wishfull1129

Ok ever since I started cabergoline ive been ancy off and on! Today i feel like crap! Im ancy. My back hurts. My mouths tingly. Ive been peeing like crazy. I feel horrible! Has anyone gone thru this?


----------



## nc1998

Sorry you feel so bad! I didn't have those side effects, but I did feel super sleepy and a little bit dizzy. Also headache-y. For me I took the pill in the evening and it was worse that night and the next day, then less noticeable the rest of the week. I hope you feel better soon. :flower:


----------



## san fran shan

I kind of remember feeling like that. After a few weeks it wasn't as bad. Just try your hardest to stick with it and keep reminding yourself why you are taking it!


----------



## wishfull1129

San fran i know! Im trying to stick thru it... Itll all be worth it once i get pregnant... If i ever do! Bt i have an appt on the 7th to get my bloodwork so well see how it goes! :)


----------



## nc1998

Hi ladies! I am so excited... I finally ovulated! After 24 days on the cabergoline - hooray! I guess the prolactin was the problem even though the serum level was normal. Just had to share the news. I will be doing the happy dance all through the 2ww, and even through AF if she comes, just so happy to have finally O'd on my own - it has been years! :)


----------



## san fran shan

Congrats!! That is the 1st big step toward your BFP!! That is great news!


----------



## nc1998

Thanks San Fran! When are your twins due?


----------



## san fran shan

My 40 week due date is Christmas Eve, but twins usually come early. So its kind of strange having no idea. We are just doing everything sooner. Baby shower earlier, nursery set up earlier. I will have to get my hospital bag ready sooner too!!


----------



## nc1998

How exciting! Hope the next few months are great for you! :)


----------



## nc1998

San Fran, do you remember if you continued taking your cabergoline during the 2ww? Thanks!


----------



## san fran shan

I took it up until I got my positive test. I took the pill every Sunday night and got my BFP the following Friday and didn't take any after that. I was worried about taking it during the tww but did anyway...


----------



## nc1998

Thanks! I am supposed to take it tomorrow - I will test before but I know it's too early to get a bfp no matter what. I should know before the next week, so that's good I guess. :)


----------



## morasmum

Hi girls, i wanted to share my experience with cabergoline:

I have never had regular periods, but in 2009 i had none, so by september went to OBGYN a found out my prolactine level was 63 and had milk discharge on my breasts.

So started dostinex at the end of october, 1/2 tablet every week for 20 weeks. Got my period back around week 5, and after that got periods every 4-5 weeks, never regular. 
Doctor told me to stop treatment after february 2010, and i got longer cycles until may; from june i had no more periods! Not even a spot, so we decided to go straight to FS on september, but luckily got pregnant mid august and Llollo was born in may 2011.

I have not had any periods since he was born, and i stoped BF in may. I got blood works done yesterday and i am expecting to see high prolactine again. 

I am really happy you've created this thread because now i have learn that i can ttc if/when under dostinex.

Hang on in there girls, because it can be done!


----------



## nc1998

Thanks morasmum - it's great to hear success stories! I have now O'd twice since I started taking it - first cycle 35 days, this one will be more like 45, but since there was no o'ing at all before, it seems to be working. Good luck to you too!


----------



## justhoping

ashknowsbest said:


> I'm just sitting at home wondering if there is anyone out there in the same boat as me.
> 
> I have elevated prolactin (about 50 last time we checked) and so my doctor prescribed me dostinex to lower them. I've been taking it for about 3 weeks now and I'm just wondering if there are any success stories out there where a woman got pregnant after they got her levels under control.
> 
> I don't have any other health issues preventing me from getting pregnant, the only thing they found was the elevated prolactin ... if you have any experience with this or know of anyone who has successfully gotten pregnant after getting their levels under control please let me know ... I would really appreciate it!

I have epstein barr but not sure if that hinders, IC which may hyperthyriod which definite does and a slight high prolactin...


----------



## Lensbb

Thanks Morasmom for the encouragement. I have been taking Cabergoline for 4 months now. TTC for 18 months.


----------



## nc1998

Hi ladies! Just posting a positive story for anyone on Cabergoline: I got my bfp a few months ago. I was taking a low dose of cabergoline and it did get me to ovulate, although not perfectly regularly. I combined it with femara on cd3-7 to get a regular ovulation around cd19. however, the month I got my bfp I wasn't able to take the femara (had the flu) and so it was just the cabergoline that did the trick. I o'd late - cd26 - but it worked! Good luck to all of you on the cabergoline - it worked for me!


----------

